# Need Help with good products for emulsion removal and names of dehazers/haze removers



## bhsmacs (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey I recently had issues with removing emulsion off my screens. 
Back story I had emulsion on screens for 2-3 days before I exposed it. I then exposed it, and now I sprayed some of speedball 
speed clean to is and let is sit 5 minutes ( I know I shouldn't have 
done that after reading some of these posts lol Thanks Speedball) 
Tried to scrub it off with hot water...cold water... and it still has 
not been able to come off. I now have gamsol which is a mineral spirits, but afraid to put it on the screen in fear of damaging the screen. Any tips of any good dehazers which i read could help that 
i can pick up at maybe a joann's fabric I'm in ct or home depot. appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're serious, call ICC Chemical. If this is for kicks, try diluted bleach


----------



## bhsmacs (Feb 8, 2015)

why would i waste my time writing this post if i wasn't serious lol anyways thanks but not the information i was looking for heard bleach would mess up the screen and even its diluted bleach i don't really want to take the risk of damaging the screen


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

Easiway Systems - Screen Cleaning Chemicals & Equipment


----------



## bhsmacs (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks for the info


----------



## 3c2hoffman (Mar 28, 2015)

strip-e-doo all day.. environmentally friendly and works like a champ with any emulsion ive used.


----------



## bhsmacs (Feb 8, 2015)

ok thanks 3c2hoffman, ill check the prices out hopefully its not too much more expensive but i like the environment friendly is definitely important to me to thanks again


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

It's about the same price as all the other emulsion removers. StripEdoo 

The failed reclaimed screens the emulsion remover will do nothing now. Mineral spirits won't remover emulsion, some use it as a ink remover, not worth the risk as it will lock some emulsiosons. Dehazer left on the screen will do as much damage as bleach. Make sure any dehazers you use that they don't sit on the glue. Bleach won't afftect the glue. For you locked screens don't dilute the bleach and keep it wet for awhile. If you don't recover the screens their junk anyway. 

From here forward spray your screens with remover, never let them dry. Within 30 sec to a min or 2 the emulsion should be coming off. I usually hit mine with a scrub pad with water on it after 30 sec just to make sure it won't dry.


----------

